# Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit häufen sich bei meinem Münchner Festnetzanschluß die Anrufe in Abwesenheit, die lt. Nummernanzeige mit einer 001-Nummer getätigt worden sind, einer mit 002. Folgende Nummern waren es: 0010113 0010049 0010147 0020094.
Was sind das für geheimnisvolle Nummern (für Nummern in Nordamerika sind sie in meinen Augen zu kurz).

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in letzter Zeit häufen sich bei meinem Münchner Festnetzanschluß die Anrufe in Abwesenheit, die lt. Nummernanzeige mit einer 001-Nummer getätigt worden sind, einer mit 002. Folgende Nummern waren es: 0010113 0010049 0010147 0020094.
> Was sind das für geheimnisvolle Nummern (für Nummern in Nordamerika sind sie in meinen Augen zu kurz).
> ...


sind das die kompletten Nummern? falls nicht: bitte komplette Nummern per PN (Anmeldung erforderlich) oder zur Not per mail an die Admins hier (deren Bereitschaft voraussetzend, es weiter zu leiten)


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*

Es sind die kompletten Nummern, zumindest werden auf meinem "Gigaset 4135 isdn" keine weiteren Ziffern angezeigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*

Keine Idee im Moment. Technischer Fehler im Pingcomputer? Sicherheitshalber bitte dokumentieren (Foto vom Display, oder log-Datei oder was-du-halt-hast)


----------



## Sparafucile (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*

Hier zwei mit dem Mobiltelefon aufgenommene Bilder vom Display (beim zweiten ist nur die 002er-Nummer neu):

_[Bilder als Anhang eingefügt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Technischer Fehler im Pingcomputer?


da z.Z überhaupt keine  Anhaltspunkte vorliegen, ist das die z.Z plausibelste Hypothese 
Als Absendenummer sind sie nicht gültig, da sie zu kurz sind 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169062#post169062


dvill schrieb:


> weil man die Caller-ID beliebig fälschen kann.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Technischer Fehler im Pingcomputer?


Niemals, die Technik ist perfekt. Die größte Fehlerquelle sitzt vor dem Gerät. Spammer sind doof, Pinger auch.

Wenn der Verstand für eine sinnvolle Arbeit reichen würde, würde man nicht pingen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Detomasi (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*

Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen zwei Anrufen mit folgenden Nummern auch unserem Telefondisplay
0010574
und
0020109

Es ist eine Gigaset 3175 Telefonanlage.

Ich habe im Moment auch eine rechtliche Auseinandersetzung wegen angeblicher Auskunftsanrufe ein 1188*** Nummer. 44x mit ca. 1 - 9 Sekunden Dauer. Davon allein 19x innerhalb 4 Min. 54 Sek.. Dummerweise haben wir niemals diese Nummer verwendet. Nur wie kann man das Beweisen.

Interessanter Weise telefoniert bei einer mir bekannten Firma das Faxgerät auch mit dieser Auskunft und die Türsprechanlage mehrfach mit eine Rechtsanwaltsberatungshotleine.

Langsam fange ich an, an den Storch zu glauben. :wall:


----------



## kleinehexe1112 (16 März 2010)

*AW: Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit 001-Nummer*

hallo zusammen, ich bekomme seit ca. 14 tagen anrufe auf mein festnetz mit den nummern 001001, 001002, 001003, 0071181, 0071187! da mir diese nummern schon vom anblick her zu suspekt erscheinen, gehe ich nie dran, aber es nervt :wall:trotzdem, die sind echt penetrant mit dem klingeln lassen....
kann mir mal einer sagen, was ich dagegen tun kann!?:roll:


----------



## Sonjae (2 Dezember 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in letzter Zeit häufen sich bei meinem Münchner Festnetzanschluß die Anrufe in Abwesenheit, die lt. Nummernanzeige mit einer 001-Nummer getätigt worden sind, einer mit 002. Folgende Nummern waren es: 0010113 0010049 0010147 0020094.
> Was sind das für geheimnisvolle Nummern (für Nummern in Nordamerika sind sie in meinen Augen zu kurz).
> ...


 

Hallo Gast. Ich bin zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich zufällig auch erst vor ein paar Tagen, (so wie Du schon vor einem Jahr), von einer Nr. mit amerikanischer Landesvorwahl am Festnetz angerufen wurde. Und zufällig genau in Deinen eröffneten Tread wegen dieser Nummern mit "001/" Vorwahlen, fand ich am ende der 1. Seite unter den von Benutzern bis jetzt gesuchten Eingaben nach Ergebnissen, zufällig auch genau diese Nr. die mich erst vor kurzem aus Amerika angerufen hat. Das war die Nr.: *001/805/262026. *Nein, nein, Du hast recht, die Nr. die mich angerufen hat kommt angeblich schon aus Nordamerika. Das hab´ ich aus einem vorangegangenen Forum namens: "Who calls me.com" wo ich wegen dieser Nr. recherchiert hab´, und da gibt´s leider auch schon wieder erkundigungsdurstige Einträge im Bezug auf meine Nr. von ´zig ratlosen Usern, (allerdings in Englisch). den für Deuschland und Österreich gibt´s diese Seite nähmlich auch, nähmlich: who calls me.*de *oder *at*. Aber das Lustige war ja bei mir: Meine Mutter ging ans Telefon, und die Dame fragte auf Deutsch: "Sind Sie die Frau E.? Und meine Mutter antwortete vollgas mit "Nein" drauf. *lol* Obwohl das gar nicht wahr ist. *LoL* Die hat vollgas gelogen. *kicher* Das fand´ ich so cool.

Gruß Sonja


----------



## Neu hier (9 Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich habe das gerade hier gelesen mit der +1 Nummer.
Mein Freund bekam heute auf seinem Handy einen Merkwürdigen anruf von folgender Nummer +1 768-475-9911
Das merkwürdige daran war, das er vor kurzem eine Versicherungsanfrage getan hätte und nun ein Rückruf käme. Als er fragte welche Versicherung? Wurde aufgelegt. Komisch für mich ist aber nun folgendes. Die zahlen wenn man sie genauer anschaut stehen für seine Telefonnummer. Wie geht das


----------



## BenTigger (9 Mai 2017)

+1 ist die Länderkennung der USA und der area code 768 ist in Kansas beheimatet.

https://www.usphonebook.com/768-area-code

Entweder er kennt da jemanden oder einer hat sich verwählt


----------



## PaulKlee (4 Juli 2018)

Seit zwei Tagen werde ich unter dieser Nummer 001 oder +001, was auf meinem Display anzeigt, belästigt ! Natürlich habe ich nicht abgehoben. Grundsätzlich hebe ich unbekannte Telefonnummern nicht ab, ich lasse dies einfach weiter klingeln. Irgendwann gibt dieser unbekannte Anrufer auf.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2018)

...das könnte z. B. der Support von Amazon sein, die kommen auch mit USA-Vorwahl rein. Wenn du das Gespräch nicht entgegen nimmst, wirst du nie erfahren wer da was von dir will.


----------



## Funny244 (12 September 2018)

Mich hat diese Nummer letzte Nacht angerufen: +11128866326
Bin allerdings nicht rangegangen. Kenne diese Nummer nicht und habe auch keinen Bekannten mit dieser ausländischen Nummer.


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2018)

Das kann von verwählt bis böser Bube alles sein


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2018)

https://telefonnummer.net/laendervorwahl/001


> Letzte Meldungen für Kanada
> +11128866326
> Spam (Allgemein)
> 12.09.2018 22:58 Uhr


Vermutlich böser Bube


----------



## Xiony (26 November 2018)

Solche unbekannten Nummern können hier überprüft werden https://www.werruft.info/


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2018)

Wenn es ( vermutlich ) gespoofte Nummern sind bringt das nichts
https://verbraucherschutz.de/call-id-spoofing-gefalschte-nummernanzeige/


----------



## Therese Gaus (12 Juli 2021)

ich habe in den letzten Tagen 4 Anrufe mit der US-Vorwahl bekommen 001 - 5406630359.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juli 2021)

Ist eine Nummer aus Virginia gehört zu einem Rentnerpaar laut dortigem Telefonbuch.
Vielleicht haben sie eine falsche Tel.Nr bekommen?


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juli 2021)

War jemand dran?

Als  "Nummer" ist bisher nicht bekannt. Falls sie nicht gespooft ist, kommt der Anruf von Virginia


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2021)

Entweder da hat in USA einer einen Zahlendreher oder Weglasser in einer Nummer oder es ist tatsächlich was gespooftes mit geplanter Gaunerei.
Tellows kennt die Nummer jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juli 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> es ist tatsächlich was gespooftes


"Your call cannot be connected, please check your number"....


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> "Your call cannot be connected, please check your number"....


... ein Fall für die Sperrliste ...


----------

